# St Peter's School Gainford



## scottyg100 (Apr 2, 2010)

St peter's school was opened in 1900 and was used as a catholic school and borstal to house 300 children, this place is known locally as the house of horrors for rumours of torture and abuse that happened here. If anyone fances watching a small documantry just go to this link [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9cgmS0eHsg[/nomedia].

I visited here myself so never went inside if anyone fancies a visit please let me know. I can't find alot of history on this place so if anyone has any feel free to add to this report.




















































Thank's for looking.


----------



## jonney (Apr 2, 2010)

Is this Aycliffe bad boys home mate. A friend of my mam's used to work here and she used to tell me about some of the nutters they had to deal with. I think half the time it was just to keep me on the straight and narrow though. Nice photo's mate, it's a very impressive looking building. Keep up the good work


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 2, 2010)

No jonney mate it's no where near newton aycliffe its on the A67 just passed High Conniscliffe as if you were heading towards Barnard Castle. on the subject of Aycliffe think i may have a look round the old bomb factory's on my next day off.


----------



## jonney (Apr 2, 2010)

There are still a few tell tale signs of the ordinance factory left on the industrial estate you will know them when you see them. If you go in by Talens off the Darlo Rushyford road and take your first left, follow the road round and some of the buildings are on the right hand side when you go round the right hand bend. They look very military. Happy hunting mate.


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 3, 2010)

I know were you mean i go past it on the 21 there is a couple of out building's on the other side of the road. I know its occupied there is also an old brick building on that industrial estate that is boarded up so i shall have a look at that too.


----------

